# Celtic Cross Tombstone/Fog Chiller



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

After several months of work on other projects, I've finally grabbed my X-acto knife and hit the Foam Board again. This is a project that has been on my agenda since last November, but I've been putting it off.

The original idea was to create an obelisk that was hollow, and doubled as a fog chiller. The idea of going with the celtic cross came just as I was starting the project.

The entire stone stands just about 6 foot tall, the base is 16" wide, 16" deep, and 27" tall. The Cross is 24" wide, just shy of 4" tall, 3" thick, and is reinforced with a strip of 1" x .5" hardwood sealed between the two layers of foam.

I'm still trying to come up with a good epitaph for the base, and have to carve the knotwork border for the front, the epitaph, and I haven't decided on what (if anything) to put on the sides of the base.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I guess it's ok.


Just kidding it's incredible!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Awesome Work!!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats incredible...lots of work! Nice...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that is GORGEOUS even unfinished! The celtic cross design has always been one of my favorites for tombstones, and this one is going to be a stunner.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! I can't say more than what Roxy already said. That is a beautiful piece and great way to combine a fog chiller. I love it. Nice job!

I'm curious...The fog goes in where and exits where?


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Everyone, for the compliments..



Lunatic said:


> I'm curious...The fog goes in where and exits where?


The fog will enter thru the PVC conduit in the back. From there it will empty out into the upper portion of the chiller and be allowed to settle down thru the ice and into the lower section. The fog with then exit from 4 ports at the base of the tombstone.

I've yet to carve the ports at the base, as I've been in contemplation on how to best hide them. The plan (unless i come up with a better idea) is to cut out four 1/2" x 4" slots along the bottom (2 in the front, 1 on each side), just above the footing, just below the knotwork border for the epitaph.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is stunning! I greatly admire all of the work in getting the pattern on the cross itself. Great idea combining the stone and chiller! Really awesome job!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice. 

What did you use for the grate inside the chiller? I'm about to build a box for mine and I'd like a plastic grate that's strong enough to hold up ice. Looks like you found one. That looks almost like the grate one might find in a ceiling.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work on the transfer, you did a beautiful job.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoa, my hands are hurting just thinking about the carving, can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What did you use for the grate inside the chiller? I'm about to build a box for mine and I'd like a plastic grate that's strong enough to hold up ice. Looks like you found one. That looks almost like the grate one might find in a ceiling.


It is exactly that, Egg Crate Ceiling Tile. It should hold up, but I threw in a cross brace just in case.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

gorgeous! I can't imagine how tedious that must've been to carve


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome stone the detail is incredible


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

SK, slots at the bottom to exit the fog is what I was thinking. It would look like its coming out from underneath the stone. Maybe a little trim just above the slots near the ground would hide them just enough. Especially in the dark. You'll have to post a picture... it'll look great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

What a fabulous work of art. You know me and detail....so important. Really beautiful SK!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing work. I love the idea of having a fog chiller incorporated into a prop. It will make a great addition.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Very impressive! I would've gone mad carving that with a knife.
I can't wait to see it in action. I hope there will be a video of this beauty soon.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! great video, thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

great video...awesome to see your technique. what tool on the swiss army knife were you using?


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> great video...awesome to see your technique. what tool on the swiss army knife were you using?


It's the smaller of the two Knife blades


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Made me tired just watching. I in no way have the patience for that. Wow great work as always.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't it be cool if you could actually do all that beautiful carving in only five minutes?


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful, gorgeous work.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Fantastic detail! And I thought I was a detail-hound!  Really unbelievable work. Can't wait to see it finished and in action. Great job!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Holy crap!!! Nothing more to say!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Your a master SK! Great how-to video.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That sucker is perfectly centered, squared..the whole meal deal. Amazing!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful stone!! The video was great, like watching a surgeon, calling for suction.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for that video. Your technique is awesome.


----------



## Resurrected (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome stone...thanx for a little on the how to...i just tried your technique last night...very happy.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Flabbergasted. Beautiful and awesome. I have yet to get my jaw off the floor ! 
I think thats the best prop ( so far) I have seen built this year. I would love to have that misting fog in my graveyard. wow.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That looks great I cannot wait to see the finish stone up and working. That will be very creepy in the yard at night


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that is truly awesome work!!!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

OK folks, I know its been a while, but finally I have some progress to post. The lack of updates was not due to lack of progress. The border for the epitaph took *23 hours* to carve. I regretted starting this after the first hour, but unfortunately, it was too late to turn back. I cant say that it didnt come out nice, but it sure as hell was not worth the time involved. You can also see the output slots for the fog to exit the chiller at the base. There is also a slot on either side. Next up, the epitaph, some paint, and a test run.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, you are totally insane! The detail is astounding - wow!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That's gorgeous. Do you design your own knotwork?


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

austenandrews said:


> That's gorgeous. Do you design your own knotwork?


I use photoshop to modify/elaborate a few of the basic knots I've found online.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very very nice!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, that's really nice work, I love the detailing.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

You should pull a mold and sell copies! I'd buy one for when I finally meet the grim reaper! Put that original one in a museum.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

That is sick!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is nothing short of amazing. Your comment on it not being worth the time was interesting. Sadly, the beauty of the detail will be lost on the intended audience Halloween night. Other haunters appreciate/envy the skill involved but the average person will spend a few minutes looking at it and probably say how cool the fog effect is, not noticing the stone. The detail is really for the individual who creates the prop in most cases, but nonetheless, it is an awesome stone that rivals anything you could buy.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I think that is absolutely awesome! I also think that even if some of the detail is "lost" on the audience, it will be logged in there subconscious & help to creep 'em out, all the more! Even if I'm wrong, you got a lot of fellow haunters that sure think it's bad-ass cool!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! Amazing detail and 23 hours of carving is extreme, but the result keeps me saying, WOW!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Zurgh said:


> I think that is absolutely awesome! I also think that even if some of the detail is "lost" on the audience, it will be logged in there subconscious & help to creep 'em out, all the more! Even if I'm wrong, you got a lot of fellow haunters that sure think it's bad-ass cool!


my thoughts exactly. though the attention to detail may be lost on the TOT's, none of us are likely to forget such an awesome piece!

you should be very proud of what you've accomplished! a pull would be an awesome idea, i'd buy one in a heartbeat!

once again, great work!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Holy crow! That is just fantastic! I just finished watching the video, what patience and a steady hand you have! These poor old hands are aching just watching it.

I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Not having the patience for this and working for a company that has CNC equipment for making kitchens, I'm going to see if I can get one of these done in MDF. Just need some source images.

SK - May I ask where you got your images from? Your cross and other work is awesome but unfortunately, blue foam is VERY expensive in Australia and also quite hard to get. Even plain white expanded polystyrene sheets are like $35 a time!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> May I ask where you got your images from?


I just searched "Celtic Knot" in google image search. Took the basic ones I found, modified and elaborated them as needed in Photoshop, and printed them out.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I can't believe how beautiful it is. No doubt that when it is completed it will truly be a work of art.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

SuperSweet!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Way to blend form and function!! I can only repeat what everyone else has said, your work is truly amazing!! Beyond brilliant! 

Details create the realism and atmosphere that transport your audience from reality into your world. Like Zurgh said, they may not see every detail individually, but they feel it when it all comes together.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

SKAustin said:


> I just searched "Celtic Knot" in google image search. Took the basic ones I found, modified and elaborated them as needed in Photoshop, and printed them out.


Duh! (facepalms self)

Thanks


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

See that's why we should never keep track of the hours we spend on a prop!!  INCREDIBLE detail - I'm in awe! Can't wait to see the finished piece!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... just ... WOW!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I *totally* think it was worth all 23 hours and then some - if simply for the WOAH factor that you get each and every time you spy it in your haunt. And if YOU dont get that WOAH factor, then just know that *WE* do.

Beautiful work, I love just looking at it!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Dixie said:


> I *totally* think it was worth all 23 hours and then some - if simply for the WOAH factor that you get each and every time you spy it in your haunt. And if YOU dont get that WOAH factor, then just know that *WE* do.
> 
> Beautiful work, I love just looking at it!


Thanks everyone for all the encouraging comments. Now that it's been a few days since Ive completed all the knotwork carving, I feel a little bit better about it. I guess it was probably a bad idea to make a post immediately after all that work. It was a tiring venture, but the carving is all done. I finished the epitaph today, and got the base coat of black paint on. Heres a quick peek at the epitaph.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Everything you do to this stone makes it even more beautiful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's just gorgeous!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, perfectly done and it's a beautiful addition to the knotwork and overall prop!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Love the detail, looks great


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Another quick update. The painting is done. I am planning to add a few vines, then it'll be all finished.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i bow to your greatness!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

OMG!! I'm freakin' speechless - a masterpiece!! Love it!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok... Now you get to worry about storing this magnificent prop. Are you going to spend another 100 hours building a case for it for the off season??? LOL. Like everyone else, I'm in awe of your talent and patience. 

Have you tested the chiller part yet?? Your interior chamber looks very similar to the one I designed a few months back. It looks like it will work very well. How did you seal the top part of the chamber agains leaks?

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> Ok... Now you get to worry about storing this magnificent prop. Are you going to spend another 100 hours building a case for it for the off season??? LOL. Like everyone else, I'm in awe of your talent and patience.
> 
> Have you tested the chiller part yet?? Your interior chamber looks very similar to the one I designed a few months back. It looks like it will work very well. How did you seal the top part of the chamber agains leaks?
> 
> GREAT JOB!!!


Ive got lots of safe places to store my props, so I should be set. Of course I live a stone's throw from Sealed Air corp, who makes all of the packing airbags and bubble wraps, so worst case, I can fill my basement with little bags of air.

I have done a quick preliminary test, and all worked ok. There was only the tiniest bit of fog that escaped from the top, hardly noticible. The way I sealed the top? Triple protection! the top has a 2" thick square foam plug that sits down inside the chiller walls, the top of the chiller walls are lined with strips of door/window sealing foam tape, and then the trim around the underside of the top sits down over the outside edges of the chiller walls. (if any of that makes sense)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Makes perfect sense. Now how about some vids of it in action  Again... Great job!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That is truly awe inspiring, you rock!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

just beautiful really! how many xacto blades did you say you went through? 8)


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautilicious.....wow, holy crap and can I see it in action? Please all mighty master of the exacto blade! Fantastic job and I love carving tombstones but I don't think I have the patience for what you just put out there!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Outstanding! Ahhh, I see the slots for the fog...its perfect. I'm totally loving the concept. I would replace one of my reverse vortex cube chillers for one of these. Fantastic way to conceal a chiller. It's that damn fogger you gotta hide now. No one will see it behind the stone anyway.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... just ... WOW


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, I was thinking I'd have myself cremated after I die, but if I could get a stone like this one for my grave, I would definitely go the casket-in-the-ground route:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You suck SK , that's just too amazing. It's a work of art. Are you going to have a fence around it to protect it from the TOT's.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Just beautiful. Makes me want to grab my Xacto and pull off just one more stone....


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Outstanding as always!!!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Bravo!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

That is sweet. Hope it lasts years to come for you.


----------

